# We Need New Rv



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, its been awhile since we have been on here, hope all is well with everyone. Anyway, my tt was at the shop for warrarenty work and the shop got wiped out by the tornados.

1 does anyone have any ideas what will happen now??? I am assuming I will be contacted by their insurance company. Any comments??? The bummer is that my daughters rock/shell collection from all our trips were in there, the rest is replaceable.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Glad you are all ok. Call your Insurance company and give them a heads up about it. Depending on their policy limits they could quickly reach their limits.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks guys, already spoke to mine and they said lets see what their insurance does first.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

nooooooooooooooo. Not the 27RSDS.........say it isn't so







.

Mike, we are glad you guys are OK. you may get a new TT but it will never be the same.
Sorry for your loss. By the way, you better get a new on quick your next 9 week vacation is probably right around the corner.









Take care,
Brian


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

hey brian, we said goodby to the 27rsds and got an sob with all the bells and whistles. Anyway all the bells and whistles caused it to be in the shop. Then while at the shop, the tornado hit. It was about 35 miles away and they still have not been able to get at it yet. I saw some pics of the dealership on line and some were tossed and some looked ok. Hope all is well with u and maybe 2015 we can head west again, it would be great to see u guys.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mike said:


> hey brian, we said goodby to the 27rsds and got an sob with all the bells and whistles. Anyway all the bells and whistles caused it to be in the shop. Then while at the shop, the tornado hit. It was about 35 miles away and they still have not been able to get at it yet. I saw some pics of the dealership on line and some were tossed and some looked ok. Hope all is well with u and maybe 2015 we can head west again, it would be great to see u guys.


I found more ice caves....you want to go again?


----------



## mike243 (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm glad you all are ok but you probably will find that the tornado is a act of nature & not covered by the shops insurance, it was beyond their control to prevent or save property belonging to any body, I hate dealing with insurance companys because every 1 of them want to put it off on somebody else


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

As others have said, the dealers insurance related they will not be responsible due to an act of god. I then opened a claim on my insurance and they said they will take care of it. Nothing to worry about. Now that I tried an sob, I think it may be time to go back to an outback or maybe a class a


----------

